# New in Bowling green Ky



## bolen

Hi


I am moving to Bowling Green next August and was wondering what the gaming situation was like there?


----------



## Death_Jester

Hello Bolen, 

Not so sure about Bowling Green but the last time I was in the area they had some gamers and a few conventions as well.  I'm mostly out of Louisville so I will give you the little bit I have about gaming in my area and perhaps someone on these other boards will have a bit more information for you.  

http://www.ghoulgamers.com/

http://www.funasylum.com/msgboard/index.php?sid=e033c2174607fb1cfa826f63f9cbed49

You may also want to check the www.meetup.com website as well to see if there is anything local to where you are going to live.


----------



## Lhorgrim

Hi bolen,

I graduated from Western Ky U. (Go Hilltoppers!) in 1994.
There were some scattered gaming groups on campus at that time, but not one actual organization.  You should check around campus when you get to the area and see if they have a Gaming Organization now.  I'm sure they won't mind if you aren't a student, I know my group didn't.

Also, I don't know if it's still there, but there was a game store/used CD shop called Pack-Rat's back in the day.  If it's still there you might bump into some gamers, or see a posting for players.

Enjoy Bowling Green and good luck with the game hunt


----------



## alsih2o

If anyone from BG reads this, Bolen comes with high marks from everyone I game with here in Memphis. He is quality folk.


----------



## bolen

I see that they have a gaming club at western Ky. Anyone from there read this forum?


----------

